# My collection - darn this forum



## shipwreck (Jul 29, 2010)

This forum is costing me money. I only had a few lights up until about 3-4 months ago 

And here is the collection now 







1. Eagletac T100C2 Mk II
2. Coleman Max 110 Lumen Spot/Flood AAA LED
3. 3D Maglight with Fusion 36 LED Conversion -- 400-600 lumens
4. C30 Spot to Flood LED
5. 3D Maglight LED
6. C30 Spot to Flood LED (I got 2 of these)
7. Solarforce L2
8. Solarforce L2m with Attack Bezel
9. Eagletac M2CX4
10. Eagletac P20C2 Mk II
11. Inova Xo (latest generation)
12. Inova T2-MP 140 lumens
13. Inova XO3 - 2009 Edition
14. Brinkman AAA 3W LED
15. AA Mini Maglight with LED Conversion
16. Brinkman Xenon 2x123 light


17. And then the Eagletac T20C2 Mk II on my PS90:


----------



## KarstGhost (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice! :twothumbs 

Scary to think how much I've spent on lights over the past year. I'd like to add some Eagle Tacs to the collection though.


----------



## shipwreck (Jul 31, 2010)

Just ordered another Solarforce last night


----------



## choppers (Aug 1, 2010)

wow....you have the flashaholic virus....and there is no known cure :devil:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 1, 2010)

choppers said:


> wow....you have the flashaholic virus....and there is no known cure :devil:



As I see it's only in first stage now, low pricerange.

This will get worse soon, second stage usually begins with the buy of a Surefire. That'll hurt, but it's still bearable until third stage, which begins with the first Custom. I've been ruined in 6 months that way and a serious titanium addiction has also been caused by the flashaholism.

I don't know if there is really a fourth stage, but I'm currently sending flashlight parts across the world to have them modded, Cerakote for bodies, trits for pistons, other emitters for light engines...


----------



## shipwreck (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Well, an Olight Sr90 is my next step... I hope to get one by the end of the year..


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 1, 2010)

nice collection,
in my area you get 5 years in jail, for converted p90 mag, or possesion of one that can take more than 10rd. 
in my area p90 come with mags that have plugs, so you can't put more than 10rd, plug is easy to remove, but .... 5 years.


----------



## shipwreck (Aug 1, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> nice collection,
> in my area you get 5 years in jail, for converted p90 mag, or possesion of one that can take more than 10rd.
> in my area p90 come with mags that have plugs, so you can't put more than 10rd, plug is easy to remove, but .... 5 years.



Thankfully, we have no magazine restrictions in Texas. I have 9 mags total for the gun (50 rounders)


----------



## excist_and_reflect (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations, that's a quite a collection to pick up in such a short time!


----------

